# What cranks to troll



## crappie55 (Mar 8, 2013)

I would like to start trolling for saugeye an dont no much bout crank baits. I would like to try at buckeye or hoover. Any suggestions or what kind to get.


----------



## QuarryRidge (Mar 3, 2013)

I've had success with shad raps and reef runners in the past few years. The old school gold / black, silver / black work well with the shad raps. If you're not catching catfish with them you need to get deeper. Make sure they are ticking the bottom as you go. Good luck.

Sent from my moto e5 go using Tapatalk


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

Dont overlook a crawler harness!


----------



## dhf125 (May 5, 2014)

crappie55 said:


> I would like to start trolling for saugeye an dont no much bout crank baits. I would like to try at buckeye or hoover. Any suggestions or what kind to get.


I have had good luck this week trolling flicker shad and bandits. Purple was the hot color in flicker shad. I have caught crappie, cat, saugeye, and bass with these at alum.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Flicker shad 5's and 7's they're the cheapest crank to troll. Need tweaked every now and then to run straight and the hooks aren't the best but doesn't hurt when you lose one on a snag either @ $4


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

The shad rap family and the flicker shad family of baits both have different types that will catch saugeyes. Bandit 100,200,300 Small reef runners 

Colors - blue/silver, black/silver, black/gold, shad, chartreuse , firetiger


----------



## dhf125 (May 5, 2014)

crappie55 said:


> I would like to start trolling for saugeye an dont no much bout crank baits. I would like to try at buckeye or hoover. Any suggestions or what kind to get.


I would also recommend getting a Cabela's snagmaster lure retriever. This thing works great and I have saved many snagged lures by using it.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Flicker shads are tough to beat as they work great and are reasonably priced!!


----------



## crappie55 (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks like flicker shad it is any certain size or color work well at buckeye or hoover. Thanks for all the info I mostly crappie fish but want to get in to some saugeye. Just got a lil pond prowler an a 55lb trolling motor so hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

QuarryRidge said:


> I've had success with shad raps and reef runners in the past few years. The old school gold / black, silver / black work well with the shad raps. If you're not catching catfish with them you need to get deeper. Make sure they are ticking the bottom as you go. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 go using Tapatalk


Thanks for that tidbit about catching catfish. I had always wondered if the fact we caught more catfish than saugeye meant we were doing something wrong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## night vision (Apr 26, 2016)

Run the smaller flicker shads if you're going to buckeye #4 or #5, if Hoover go with #6, #7 or #9. If they don't produce give crawler harness or a slow death rig a shot as Workingman stated.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

#5 and 7 flickers is all you need. If I’m running shallower than 8’ I run #5’s anything over #7’s. Can run 7’s under 8’ but I like the 5’s in shallow. Not real familiar with buckeye or Hoover but fish Alum and Indian all the time. Usually anything with purple works well. My best is firetail chrome candy followed by uncle Rico and slick purple bengal. But will catch them on about any color as long as it’s put in their face. Like mentioned if your not digging the bottom your not deep enough. I prefer 2.5-3 mph for saugeye with flickers. Lots of good exclusives from Sheels and fleet farm also.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

When trolling, if you find yourself catching more crappie and cats than saugeye.. speed up. From late may on I'm usually 2.3-3.0 mph trolling for saugeye


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

No fish in Ohio move to Michigan.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

jiggerman said:


> No fish in Ohio move to Michigan.


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

Has anyone tried trolling the Berkley Hit Stick? I thought with the weed situation at Indian Lake that perhaps a shallow running jerkbait might keep it above the weeds.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Never done fishing said:


> Has anyone tried trolling the Berkley Hit Stick? I thought with the weed situation at Indian Lake that perhaps a shallow running jerkbait might keep it above the weeds.


That's good thinking and I'm sure will work! Just dial in the depth so it's just above the weeds. A little tip if your running braid an the weeds are bad. Run a rod in your hand an as soon as you feel the weeds drop your rod back to give the line a little slack then rip it forward really hard. Sometimes this is enough to shake the weeds off your bait. And can entice some violent strikes,so hold on Tite. You can also do the same with rattle trap type baits. If your running mono there's probably to much stretch in the line to rip the weeds off the bait.


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

I run mono, and you are right most the time I have to take the weeds off by hand, which can be a pain. Although, sometimes when reeling in because of weeds they come off. 

Last July, we were trolling and I had some weeds and went to reel in. Well, about the time the flicker shad got to the surface (15 feet behind the boat in propwash) the weeds came off, and the bait started to dive again. Before the bait got out of sight, I saw a flash near the bait and the rod doubled over. It turned out to be a 15 inch saugeye. Very aggressive bite, in the middle of a sunny day.

Thanks for the reply Saugeyefisher! I will report back on how it goes.


----------



## Never done fishing (Jun 27, 2017)

Made it out yesterday from 12-7, and trolled a few different spots around Indian. Ended with 15 (12 saugeye, 3 white bass) and a ton of weeds. The largest saugeye was just over 14 inches. Found most saugeye on a wind blown point with rock and a few others on the clear side of a well defined mudline.

As far as the crankbaits are concerned 11 of the 15 came on the Berkley Hit Stick within 20 feet of the boat. It also collected fewer weeds than the flicker shad. 1 saugeye also came on a curly tail grub casted on the edge of passing boat wake. 

Also, if you are looking to get away from the weeds, the Dream Bridge/Old Indian Lake area is your best (and probably only) option.

Best of luck to everyone fishing this week!









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobcatfisher (Aug 10, 2012)

Are the "Erie sized" 4 3/4 in Bandits deep divers too big for saugeye? I see you mentioned the smaller sized Reef Runners. I also have a decent set of Wally Divers. Want to try it this summer and hoping I dont need to make some purchases if I don't have to.
thanks,


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Bobcatfisher said:


> Are the "Erie sized" 4 3/4 in Bandits deep divers too big for saugeye? I see you mentioned the smaller sized Reef Runners. I also have a decent set of Wally Divers. Want to try it this summer and hoping I dont need to make some purchases if I don't have to.
> thanks,


The bandit' deep will work just watch how much line you let out. I do not know how deep they dive. The wally divers work very good for saugeye.


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> A little tip if your running braid an the weeds are bad. Run a rod in your hand an as soon as you feel the weeds drop your rod back to give the line a little slack then rip it forward really hard. Sometimes this is enough to shake the weeds off your bait. And can entice some violent strikes,so hold on Tite.


This is a great tip. With braid you feel if your lure is running right or fouled up. If you don't feel the vibration give it a rip.


----------

